

The Debate Around “Do We Even Need CSS Anymore?” - technojunkie
https://css-tricks.com/the-debate-around-do-we-even-need-css-anymore/

======
technojunkie
There are three concerns all browsers deal with: HTML, CSS and Javascript. I
know CSS has a lot of contention with people because of global styling and
other things raised by this article, and I realize it has much improvement
needed, but for where it has come today it's a very powerful language.

Countless beginners, traditional web designers and developers, those working
with systems like WordPress and beyond, CSS won't go away anytime soon. It
will be years before anything comes along to replace CSS, if it ever does.

I don't know that putting CSS in JS is a bad idea, I see lots of benefits of
inline styling, but this religious war against the front-end is only going to
get louder and more partisan. Let's hope the discussion stays civil.

I'm excited by the future of CSS for my own career, I hope CSS4 and beyond
become higher priorities for standards bodies even more so because of these
discussions.

------
informatimago
Ok, I'm happy I didn't learn CSS and stayed with HTML 4.01. Just stay on the
trailing edge, and you avoid a lot of futile work! :-)

------
therealidiot
Ugh, if websites start requiring JavaScript for something as core as styling,
then I'm just going to stop browsing those websites.

